# Sanchez al City. Ecco quanto guadagnerà



## admin (8 Gennaio 2018)

Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, per Alexis Sanchez al City è praticamente fatta. Se andrà in estate, guadagnerà 13 milioni di sterline netti all'anno più 30 milioni alla firma del contratto.

Se il trasferimento si farà ora, a gennaio, 13 milioni netti più 15 milioni alla firma e 20 all'Arsenal per il cartellino.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2018)

Per competere a questi livelli e con queste cifre ormai servono solamente delle super proprietà. Non c'è storia.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per competere a questi livelli e con queste cifre ormai servono solamente delle super proprietà. Non c'è storia.


Serve la brava massaia e chi capisce di calcio.. Non si vince solo con i soldi.. La squadra più organizzata e il bayern mmentalità e llungimiranza.. La vedo come favorita numero uno.. Soprattutto ora che ha un allenatore..


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (8 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, per Alexis Sanchez al City è praticamente fatta. Se andrà in estate, guadagnerà 13 milioni di sterline netti all'anno più 30 milioni alla firma del contratto.
> 
> Se il trasferimento si farà ora, a gennaio, 13 milioni netti più 15 milioni alla firma e 20 all'Arsenal per il cartellino.



Follia pure, i limiti sono svaniti. 13 milioni di sterline all’anno e cosa ancora più folle 30 milioni di sterline alla firma. Eticamente spero che il castello crolli come se fosse di carta in una bufera. Non è possibile. Si sta parlando di Sanchez non di Maradona o Messi, per i quali poi varrebbe più o meno lo stesso discorso.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Impossibile competere con tali cifre anche se sei al top mondo, figuriamoci in una situazione come la nostra.


----------



## ralf (8 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, per Alexis Sanchez al City è praticamente fatta. Se andrà in estate, guadagnerà 13 milioni di sterline netti all'anno più 30 milioni alla firma del contratto.
> 
> Se il trasferimento si farà ora, a gennaio, 13 milioni netti più 15 milioni alla firma e 20 all'Arsenal per il cartellino.



Davanti sono praticamente illegali... son curioso di vedere se il Pep rispolverà il 3-2-4-1 già adottato al Bayern.
Fernandinho - De Bruyne
Sterling - Silva - Alexis - Sané
Aguero


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Davanti sono praticamente illegali... son curioso di vedere se il Pep rispolverà il 3-2-4-1 già adottato al Bayern.
> Fernandinho - De Bruyne
> Sterling - Silva - Alexis - Sané
> Aguero



Si e Jesus ? E Bernardo Silva ? Ahhhhahhaah


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Gennaio 2018)

Potenza di fuoco devastante in attacco, mamma mia che squadrone che stanno facendo


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, per Alexis Sanchez al City è praticamente fatta. Se andrà in estate, guadagnerà 13 milioni di sterline netti all'anno più 30 milioni alla firma del contratto.
> 
> Se il trasferimento si farà ora, a gennaio, 13 milioni netti più 15 milioni alla firma e 20 all'Arsenal per il cartellino.



Cifre da capogiro per un 29enne pur bravissimo come Sánchez.


----------



## Mr. Canà (8 Gennaio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Serve la brava massaia e chi capisce di calcio.. Non si vince solo con i soldi.. La squadra più organizzata e il bayern mmentalità e llungimiranza.. La vedo come favorita numero uno.. Soprattutto ora che ha un allenatore..



Vero, ma sul breve-brevissimo periodo (tipo mettere un campione in squadra a gennaio) servono i big money per essere subito competitivi.


----------



## ralf (8 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e Jesus ? E Bernardo Silva ? Ahhhhahhaah



Ah già che c'è anche la Bernarda. Cmq al Bayern in fase di possesso palla giocava con i terzini (Alaba e Lahm) a centrocampo, ovviamente non in tutte le partite.

Coman - Robben - Ribéry - Costa
Lewandowski


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Gennaio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si e Jesus ? E Bernardo Silva ? Ahhhhahhaah



Hanno due grandissimi per ogni ruolo... De Bruyne o Toure, Bernardo o Sterling.. Gundogan o Silva, Alexis o Sane, Aguero o Gabriel, al di là del soldi ecco come si fa una squadra che vuole essere protagonista sempre, tutta gente che fa la differenza, noi invece dobbiamo pregare per il solito Suso..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Follia pure, i limiti sono svaniti. 13 milioni di sterline all’anno e cosa ancora più folle 30 milioni di sterline alla firma. Eticamente spero che il castello crolli come se fosse di carta in una bufera. Non è possibile. Si sta parlando di Sanchez non di Maradona o Messi, per i quali poi varrebbe più o meno lo stesso discorso.



Beh in fondo il City stanzia 160 milioni di sterline per Sanchez, il Liverpool ne ha stanziati 140 per Van Dijk e circa 100 per Naby Keita.

Sono le valutazioni di mercato.


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Follia pure, i limiti sono svaniti. 13 milioni di sterline all’anno e cosa ancora più folle 30 milioni di sterline alla firma. Eticamente spero che il castello crolli come se fosse di carta in una bufera. Non è possibile. Si sta parlando di Sanchez non di Maradona o Messi, per i quali poi varrebbe più o meno lo stesso discorso.



Con tutto il rispetto, ma quelli sull’etica sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Perché 120 milioni sono troppi per comprare un giocatore e 12 vanno bene? Sono comunque 12 milioni di euro. È una cosa che non capisco, se ritengono di avere un beneficio economico (perché chi investe lo fa per questo, anche gli sceicchi) non vedo il problema. Se si fa il discorso dei 22 s*ronzi che corrono dietro ad un pallone anche 1,2 milioni sarebbero troppi


----------



## VonVittel (9 Gennaio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky Calciomercato, per Alexis Sanchez al City è praticamente fatta. Se andrà in estate, guadagnerà 13 milioni di sterline netti all'anno più 30 milioni alla firma del contratto.
> 
> Se il trasferimento si farà ora, a gennaio, 13 milioni netti più 15 milioni alla firma e 20 all'Arsenal per il cartellino.



Basta. Serve introdurre un Salary Cap come nell'NBA.
Non deve essere troppo basso, è sufficiente che sia limitante per le squadre della Premier e per le super big. Poi vediamo se rendono il calcio ad altissimi livelli un monopolio.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Gennaio 2018)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Con tutto il rispetto, ma quelli sull’etica sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano. Perché 120 milioni sono troppi per comprare un giocatore e 12 vanno bene? Sono comunque 12 milioni di euro. È una cosa che non capisco, se ritengono di avere un beneficio economico (perché chi investe lo fa per questo, anche gli sceicchi) non vedo il problema. Se si fa il discorso dei 22 s*ronzi che corrono dietro ad un pallone anche 1,2 milioni sarebbero troppi



Non ho fatto il discorso dei dementi che corrono dietro al pallone, è una tua dedizione, errata. 30 milioni alla firma non sono etici, c’e poco da dire. L’etica presuppone che dietro al compenso ci sia un adeguato merito, non le leggi di un mercato folle. Questa è etica. Inoltre chi ti ha suggerito che io non giudichi troppi anche 400000 euro per un cartellino o per lo stipendio di un calciatore? Quindi non intendiamo cose che non ho detto. E se permetti c’e differenza materiale e tangibile tra 12 milioni e 120. Nel primo caso per esempio la cifra può essere giustificabile con un rientro di capitali diretto derivante dal merchandising del giocatore (investimento ben calcolato come fanno gli sponsor) e degli spettatori che ti porta allo stadio e in tv e via dicendo; 160 milioni per Coutinho, che diventeranno 250 o più con l’ ingaggio come li giustifichi? Tanto più che ormai i giocatori si tengono anche i diritti d’immagine. Il mio è solo stupore per un trend che appare insarrestbile e che per quanto sia sempre stato esagerato, se aumenta esagera sempre più, non rimane allo step precedente. Inoltre più che pensare a dare risposte un po’ trite senza offesa, come quella dei 22 che corrono dietro alla palla occorre porsi domande e nel mio caso ce n’è una in particolare: quale fattore giustifica le ipervalutazioni (quadruplicate o più nel giro di due o tre anni) odierne? Aumento proporzionale dei fatturati? Degli introiti? No di certo. Riciclaggio di denaro? Forse. Scarsità di giocatori molto forti? No perché vengono strapagate anche le pippe. Una domanda stupida che mi viene in mente è: ma senza i 30 milioni alla firma Sanchez non avrebbe firmato? Non bastavano i 13 milioni annui? Ecco, questo mi sembra poco etico. Sanchez quanto avrà guadagnato in carriera? 50, 60, 70 milioni? E da un giorno all’altro se ne trova 30 in più senza muovere un unghia, non ha alcun senso. I 40 milioni al padre di Neymar alla firma con il Psg? Non è etico, non è meritocratico e non è giustificabile. E anche in termini di investimento mi sembra una roba da babbei. A proposito di etica ci sarebbero parecchie domande da farsi anche sulle commissioni ai procuratori e sui loro affari. Vai a scoprire cosa ha fatto Kia Joorabchian con Gabigol e Joao Mario e poi dimmi se è poco etico o se sono solo affari. L’etica non esiste nel calcio o negli affari, è in via d’estinzione e tutto ciò viene giustificato dai poveracci come noi che guardano lo spettacolino, non si può dire che i discorsi etici lasciano il tempo che trovano quando non c’è merito o giustificazione dietro ste porcate, a meno che tu non abbia etica e non credo. Le risposte esatte non le so ma a me sembra una bolla piena di m che imploderà o esploderà. Forse il mondo del calcio cambia troppo velocemente, non so. Scusa il pippotto.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh in fondo il City stanzia 160 milioni di sterline per Sanchez, il Liverpool ne ha stanziati 140 per Van Dijk e circa 100 per Naby Keita.
> 
> Sono le valutazioni di mercato.



Lo so anche io che sono valutazioni di mercato, ci ero arrivato, ma per me non sono ipervalutazioni giustificabili, sono aumenti esponenziali e non proporzionati in un lasso di tempo breve, due o tre anni: per questo tiro in ballo l’etica. Non so se mi sono spiegato e di sicuro ragiono da poveraccio che guarda i ricchi buttare i soldi.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Gennaio 2018)

Impensabile poter competere con questi colossi, l'11 panchinaro del City si giocherebbe forse lo scudo nel nostro campionato, certamente il secondo posto.
Un po' mi fanno rabbia e un po' li invidio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto il discorso dei dementi che corrono dietro al pallone, è una tua dedizione, errata. 30 milioni alla firma non sono etici, c’e poco da dire. L’etica presuppone che dietro al compenso ci sia un adeguato merito, non le leggi di un mercato folle. Questa è etica. Inoltre chi ti ha suggerito che io non giudichi troppi anche 400000 euro per un cartellino o per lo stipendio di un calciatore? Quindi non intendiamo cose che non ho detto. E se permetti c’e differenza materiale e tangibile tra 12 milioni e 120. Nel primo caso per esempio la cifra può essere giustificabile con un rientro di capitali diretto derivante dal merchandising del giocatore (investimento ben calcolato come fanno gli sponsor) e degli spettatori che ti porta allo stadio e in tv e via dicendo; 160 milioni per Coutinho, che diventeranno 250 o più con l’ ingaggio come li giustifichi? Tanto più che ormai i giocatori si tengono anche i diritti d’immagine. Il mio è solo stupore per un trend che appare insarrestbile e che per quanto sia sempre stato esagerato, se aumenta esagera sempre più, non rimane allo step precedente. Inoltre più che pensare a dare risposte un po’ trite senza offesa, come quella dei 22 che corrono dietro alla palla occorre porsi domande e nel mio caso ce n’è una in particolare: quale fattore giustifica le ipervalutazioni (quadruplicate o più nel giro di due o tre anni) odierne? Aumento proporzionale dei fatturati? Degli introiti? No di certo. Riciclaggio di denaro? Forse. Scarsità di giocatori molto forti? No perché vengono strapagate anche le pippe. Una domanda stupida che mi viene in mente è: ma senza i 30 milioni alla firma Sanchez non avrebbe firmato? Non bastavano i 13 milioni annui? Ecco, questo mi sembra poco etico. Sanchez quanto avrà guadagnato in carriera? 50, 60, 70 milioni? E da un giorno all’altro se ne trova 30 in più senza muovere un unghia, non ha alcun senso. I 40 milioni al padre di Neymar alla firma con il Psg? Non è etico, non è meritocratico e non è giustificabile. E anche in termini di investimento mi sembra una roba da babbei. A proposito di etica ci sarebbero parecchie domande da farsi anche sulle commissioni ai procuratori e sui loro affari. Vai a scoprire cosa ha fatto Kia Joorabchian con Gabigol e Joao Mario e poi dimmi se è poco etico o se sono solo affari. L’etica non esiste nel calcio o negli affari, è in via d’estinzione e tutto ciò viene giustificato dai poveracci come noi che guardano lo spettacolino, non si può dire che i discorsi etici lasciano il tempo che trovano quando non c’è merito o giustificazione dietro ste porcate, a meno che tu non abbia etica e non credo. Le risposte esatte non le so ma a me sembra una bolla piena di m che imploderà o esploderà. Forse il mondo del calcio cambia troppo velocemente, non so. Scusa il pippotto.



La risposta è molto più semplice E' giustificata dall'aumento dei fatturati e degli introiti.

Il Barcellona nel 2009 fatturava 350 milioni. nel 2017 ne fatturava 710 (+102%)
La Juventus nel 2009 fatturava 200 milioni nel 2017 550 milioni (+ 175%).

e così via per tutte le big. C'è un aumento di fatturato che negli ultimi 8 anni oscilla tra il +100% e il + 200%

e come li spendono questi + 350 milioni che hanno a bilancio le squadre?

Spese generali sono quasi invariate.
Tutti i 350 milioni devono essere obbligatoriamente suddivisi su 3 voci (utili, spese per il per personale (giocatori) e ammortamento cartellini)
gli utili devono crescere poco, sia perchè alcune società non hanno scopo di lucro (Barca, Real....) sia perchè con un mercato in espansione è assurdo non reinvestire gli utili.

Quindi diciamo che 300 vanno tra aumento degli ingaggi e cartellini dei giocatori.

Ma la UEFA ha congelato le rose a 21+4 team formed. quiandi se hai già una squadra con 21-22 giocatori forti ne puoi spendere per compraren nuovi solo 3-4 giocatori all'anno.

Anche pagandoli 250 milioni e ipotizzando di ricavarne 100 dai 4 che lasci andare hai 150 milioni, ti restano 150 milioni da distribuire sui 25 come aumento degli ingaggi.

e questo trend aumenta ogni anno, il fatturato delle società sta tutt'ora aumentando del 15-20% al'anno.

nessuna cosa strana.

Tanti ricavi voci di spesa invariate, maggior spesa sulla singola operazione.


----------



## DrHouse (9 Gennaio 2018)

13 milioni (di sterline) nette annue io le offrirei solo a chi mi garantisce, se non la vittoria della Champions, quantomeno lo status di finalista annunciata.

invece a Manchester li offrono a chi, probabilmente, rischia di fare da riserva a chi già c'è.

mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere che questi parametri zero importanti potessero accettare una sfida tipo quella del Milan: riportare, per gradi, la squadra dove merita.

ma con queste cifre non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> 13 milioni (di sterline) nette annue io le offrirei solo a chi mi garantisce, se non la vittoria della Champions, quantomeno lo status di finalista annunciata.
> 
> invece a Manchester li offrono a chi, probabilmente, rischia di fare da riserva a chi già c'è.
> 
> ...



E' chiaro che arrivando a scadenza Sanchez s'è incorporato il costo del cartellino nel premio alla firma e nell'ingaggio.

Se fate caso è esattamente quanto il PSG era disposto a dare a Raiola e Donnarumma se fossero arrivati a parametro zero.

Mino si starà mordendo anche i gomiti.


----------



## DrHouse (9 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che arrivando a scadenza Sanchez s'è incorporato il costo del cartellino nel premio alla firma e nell'ingaggio.
> 
> Se fate caso è esattamente quanto il PSG era disposto a dare a Raiola e Donnarumma se fossero arrivati a parametro zero.
> 
> Mino si starà mordendo anche i gomiti.



si si, sulla modalità non ci sono dubbi.
di differenza c'è però che, mentre nell'ipotetico caso Donnarumma, sarebbe stato dato un ingaggio del genere a un portiere che sarebbe stato titolare, e che gode della nomea di futuro top player in porta.
nel caso di Sanchez il City sta offrendo un ingaggio monstre per una probabile alternativa, dato che gli attuali stanno facendo discretamente bene...

sono vent'anni (e Galliani su questo era maestro) che il parametro zero gonfia l'ingaggio medio del calciatore, qui però stiamo arrivando a esagerazioni che il FPF ancora non riesce a controllare...

bisognerebbe creare dei parametri. non dico Salary Cap rigidi, ma alcune correzioni vanno fatte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> si si, sulla modalità non ci sono dubbi.
> di differenza c'è però che, mentre nell'ipotetico caso Donnarumma, sarebbe stato dato un ingaggio del genere a un portiere che sarebbe stato titolare, e che gode della nomea di futuro top player in porta.
> nel caso di Sanchez il City sta offrendo un ingaggio monstre per una probabile alternativa, dato che gli attuali stanno facendo discretamente bene...
> 
> ...



il FPF le controlla, perchè Sanchez peserà a bilancio 55 milioni l'anno prossimo e 25 i quattro anni successivi.
Il city , come tutti, non può eccedere i 90 milioni sul triennio.


----------



## Therealsalva (9 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Non ho fatto il discorso dei dementi che corrono dietro al pallone, è una tua dedizione, errata. 30 milioni alla firma non sono etici, c’e poco da dire. L’etica presuppone che dietro al compenso ci sia un adeguato merito, non le leggi di un mercato folle. Questa è etica. Inoltre chi ti ha suggerito che io non giudichi troppi anche 400000 euro per un cartellino o per lo stipendio di un calciatore? Quindi non intendiamo cose che non ho detto.



No no, non era una deduzione, non volevo metterti in bocca parole non tue, era una mezza provocazione, il fatto è che se si giudicano troppi anche i 400.000€ (Ed è lecitissimo pensarlo eh) abbiamo già perso il controllo da diverso tempo. 



> E se permetti c’e differenza materiale e tangibile tra 12 milioni e 120. Nel primo caso per esempio la cifra può essere giustificabile con un rientro di capitali diretto derivante dal merchandising del giocatore (investimento ben calcolato come fanno gli sponsor) e degli spettatori che ti porta allo stadio e in tv e via dicendo; 160 milioni per Coutinho, che diventeranno 250 o più con l’ ingaggio come li giustifichi? Tanto più che ormai i giocatori si tengono anche i diritti d’immagine. Il mio è solo stupore per un trend che appare insarrestbile e che per quanto sia sempre stato esagerato, se aumenta esagera sempre più, non rimane allo step precedente. Inoltre più che pensare a dare risposte un po’ trite senza offesa, come quella dei 22 che corrono dietro alla palla occorre porsi domande e nel mio caso ce n’è una in particolare: quale fattore giustifica le ipervalutazioni (quadruplicate o più nel giro di due o tre anni) odierne? Aumento proporzionale dei fatturati? Degli introiti? No di certo. Riciclaggio di denaro? Forse. Scarsità di giocatori molto forti? No perché vengono strapagate anche le pippe.



Su questo aspetto non ti so dare una valutazione perché non ho mia visionato i bilanci di un City/Psg, quindi non ho una risposta, la mia unica idea è che, però, tendenzialmente nessuno fa niente per niente, ed anche se fosse soltanto un rientro di tipo pubblicitario io non ci vedo niente di male finché rispetta le regole, ovviamente l'espansione del mercato è un fattore da tenere in considerazione, ma come dici tu non so se copre effettivamente l'aumentare degli esborsi. La scarsità dei giocatori molto forti per quanto mi riguarda non può esistere per due motivi : A ) Se metti Sanchez (allenato così) nel calcio di 50 anni fa non sentiresti neanche nominare Pelé (è un'iperbole, ma spero di essermi spiegato) 
B ) Si gioca con quelli che ci sono a disposizione ora, se anche fossi più scarso di quelli di 20 anni fa oggi sarei forte perché gioco con chi gioca oggi, è una valutazione che dev'essere relativa al contesto. Non mi interessa se Neymar non è il più forte di sempre. È il più forte ora. 




> Una domanda stupida che mi viene in mente è: ma senza i 30 milioni alla firma Sanchez non avrebbe firmato? Non bastavano i 13 milioni annui? Ecco, questo mi sembra poco etico. Sanchez quanto avrà guadagnato in carriera? 50, 60, 70 milioni? E da un giorno all’altro se ne trova 30 in più senza muovere un unghia, non ha alcun senso. I 40 milioni al padre di Neymar alla firma con il Psg? Non è etico, non è meritocratico e non è giustificabile. E anche in termini di investimento mi sembra una roba da babbei.



I 30 Milioni derivano dal fatto che si libera a parametro 0 e quindi il giocatore è maggiormente appetibile sul mercato. Sono situazioni contrattuali che si verificano, invece di pagare il cartellino (e quello di Sanchez vale molto di più) paghi lui. Non ci riesco a fare un ragionamento etico, sinceramente, se fossi stato Sanchez avrei firmato pure io, lo dico senza ipocrisia 



> A proposito di etica ci sarebbero parecchie domande da farsi anche sulle commissioni ai procuratori e sui loro affari. Vai a scoprire cosa ha fatto Kia Joorabchian con Gabigol e Joao Mario e poi dimmi se è poco etico o se sono solo affari. L’etica non esiste nel calcio o negli affari, è in via d’estinzione e tutto ciò viene giustificato dai poveracci come noi che guardano lo spettacolino, non si può dire che i discorsi etici lasciano il tempo che trovano quando non c’è merito o giustificazione dietro ste porcate, a meno che tu non abbia etica e non credo. Le risposte esatte non le so ma a me sembra una bolla piena di m che imploderà o esploderà. Forse il mondo del calcio cambia troppo velocemente, non so. Scusa il pippotto.



Qui invece sono pienamente d'accordo non apprezzo il lavoro della maggior parte di questi procuratori (Lui, come Raiola o Mendes) che (come tra l'altro detto da Fassone in un intervista) sottraggono soldi dal compenso delle società che vendono che escono fuori dal mondo del calcio impoverendolo. 

In conclusione, scusa se ti sono sembrato scortese non era mia intenzione, ma purtroppo credo che più che parlare di etica, sarebbe più importante parlare di regole. Una mia grande passione è l'NBA dove c'è non solo un Salary Cap (che per me sarebbe importantissimo -
ovviamente rivisitato per esigenze strutturali del nostro sistema - per rendere più interessante qualsiasi competizione), ma ci sono anche delle regole che regolano i trasferimenti dei giocatori e la loro possibilità di firmare contratti. Scusa il flusso di pensieri un po' confuso, ma credo quando si parla di soldi le regole funzionino meglio dell'etica, perché sì, io ovviamente ho la mia ma non mi sento di giudicare quella degli altri. Le regole si rispettano e basta.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Gennaio 2018)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> No no, non era una deduzione, non volevo metterti in bocca parole non tue, era una mezza provocazione, il fatto è che se si giudicano troppi anche i 400.000€ (Ed è lecitissimo pensarlo eh) abbiamo già perso il controllo da diverso tempo.
> 
> 
> Su questo aspetto non ti so dare una valutazione perché non ho mia visionato i bilanci di un City/Psg, quindi non ho una risposta, la mia unica idea è che, però, tendenzialmente nessuno fa niente per niente, ed anche se fosse soltanto un rientro di tipo pubblicitario io non ci vedo niente di male finché rispetta le regole, ovviamente l'espansione del mercato è un fattore da tenere in considerazione, ma come dici tu non so se copre effettivamente l'aumentare degli esborsi. La scarsità dei giocatori molto forti per quanto mi riguarda non può esistere per due motivi : A ) Se metti Sanchez (allenato così) nel calcio di 50 anni fa non sentiresti neanche nominare Pelé (è un'iperbole, ma spero di essermi spiegato)
> ...



No non mi sei sembrato scortese e come ho già detto non penso che tu non abbia etica perché valuti da un altro punto di vista la questione, sono solo punti di vista diversi. Concordo su salary cap e aggiungerei anche su qualche regola in più sui troppi soldi, in particolare sull’operato dei procuratori e sui loro introiti che escono dal mondo del calcio quando in un sistema come il nostro servirebbero per riformare e adeguarsi ai tempi, è in più per mettere un limite a questa escalation.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (9 Gennaio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La risposta è molto più semplice E' giustificata dall'aumento dei fatturati e degli introiti.
> 
> Il Barcellona nel 2009 fatturava 350 milioni. nel 2017 ne fatturava 710 (+102%)
> La Juventus nel 2009 fatturava 200 milioni nel 2017 550 milioni (+ 175%).
> ...



Ok però a me i prezzi dei cartellini sembrano più che raddoppiati per questo non ci vedo un nesso e soprattutto non vedo un nesso con il fare offerte così sproporzionate se non quello di creare un élite e di eliminare la concorrenza. Tutto ciò crea solo distanze tra big e non, il che è sempre stato un problema, un divario che aumenta sempre più e a lungo non può far bene al mondo del calcio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Gennaio 2018)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ok però a me i prezzi dei cartellini sembrano più che raddoppiati per questo non ci vedo un nesso e soprattutto non vedo un nesso con il fare offerte così sproporzionate se non quello di creare un élite e di eliminare la concorrenza. Tutto ciò crea solo distanze tra big e non, il che è sempre stato un problema, un divario che aumenta sempre più e a lungo non può far bene al mondo del calcio.



Ma i soldi per i cartellini singoli sono piú che raddoppiati.

Prima il Barca aveva 350. 150 di spese generali, 120 per gli ingaggi e 80 per l’ammortamento dei cartellini. Adesso ha 150 di spese generali, 270 d’ingaghio e 230 di spese per ammortamento dei cartellini cioé 3 volte quello che aveva prima. Tieni conto che stiamo parlando di ammortamento, ossia di quanto i cartellini dei giocatori perdono valore ogni anno.

I soldi per il mercato quindi sono 4-5 volte tanto dato che il mercato é in crescita. Mettici che prima con quei soldi prendevano 8 giocatori mentre adesso ne prendono 3 o 4 e vedi che la spesa media per acquisto disponibile diventa 10 volte quella precedente.

É così. Fatevene una ragione. A meno di obbligare il Barca a non spendere oltre 500 milioni e obbligarlo a distribuire i ricavi in eccesso come utili ai soci.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Davanti sono praticamente illegali... son curioso di vedere se il Pep rispolverà il 3-2-4-1 già adottato al Bayern.
> Fernandinho - De Bruyne
> Sterling - Silva - Alexis - Sané
> Aguero


Se non erro non ha fatto furore guardiaoloal Bayern..


----------



## Milanlove (9 Gennaio 2018)

mah, il city mi sembrava avesse già un reparto offensivo più che attrezzato...


----------



## pazzomania (9 Gennaio 2018)

Giusto che chi ha i soldi faccia tutto quello che può legalmente fare.

Ma nemmeno ci si rende conto quanto stiano poco sfruttando il prodotto calcio.

Quanto sarebbe bello un calcio dove un Sanchez sarebbe ancora bandiera dell' Udinese?

O dove le big invece di avere 2 squadre di fuoriclasse tra titolari e panchinari, avessero ALMENO LE RISERVE sparpagliate in squadre medie?

Sarebbe sicuramente meglio del calcio attuale.


----------



## ralf (9 Gennaio 2018)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Se non erro non ha fatto furore guardiaoloal Bayern..



In Germania ha vinto praticamente tutto, stracciando ogni record... però con quello squadrone, almeno una Champions avrebbe dovuto vincerla.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Germania ha vinto praticamente tutto, stracciando ogni record... però con quello squadrone, almeno una Champions avrebbe dovuto vincerla.


Infatti..


----------



## Jino (9 Gennaio 2018)

Davvero qualcuno crede che potremmo un giorno andare a competere con potenze di questo tipo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Davanti sono praticamente illegali... son curioso di vedere se il Pep rispolverà il 3-2-4-1 già adottato al Bayern.
> Fernandinho - De Bruyne
> Sterling - Silva - Alexis - Sané
> Aguero


Continuerà col 4-3-3 di adesso, solo che Sanchez si andrà ad alternare con Sané e Sterling.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Davvero qualcuno crede che potremmo un giorno andare a competere con potenze di questo tipo?


Questa è una domanda che, da tifoso, mi inizierei a porre seriamente. 
Prendiamo la Juventus: grandissima programmazione e grandissima competenza - tali da riuscire a monopolizzare i trofei nazionali e raggiungere anche due finali di Champions -, ma la Juve deve spremere costantemente le meningi per cavare qualcosa dal mercato, visto che deve sempre far fronte a partenze eccellenti e deve reinvestire con quello che ha e quello che riesce ad ottenere dai bilanci. 
La Juventus, che è la società più in salute del calcio italiano, quindi, non riesce a competere con potenze come le squadre di Manchester, il PSG o le spagnole e nonostante la sua virtuosa gestione se n'è sempre tornata con un pugno di mosche dalle sue avventure europee.

Ora, in questo mutato scenario calcistico, dove si può inserire il Milan? Noi possiamo ambire ad imitare la Juventus e a lottare con sacrificio per ottenere qualche successo: italiano principalmente; europeo soltanto con molta fortuna. Insomma, il nostro futuro è più simile a quello dell'Atletico Madrid, del Borussia Dortmund o della stessa Juventus, piuttosto che a quello del PSG o del City. 
Certo, una prospettiva simile è meglio di niente, visto che la precedente proprietà ci garantiva proprio il niente, ma credo che dovremo dimenticare per sempre l'epopea berlusconiana, con un Milan in grado di imporsi come club più forte del mondo per anni ed anni.
Berlusconi, d'altronde, cosa fece? Fece quello che fanno adesso club come Real, PSG, City e compagnia cantante: riscrisse le regole del mercato.

Oggi, non solo, le regole del mercato vengono scritte da un gruppo, da un èlite di club, ma a quei tavoli, con quelle regole, non possiamo più sederci e difficilmente ci siederemo in futuro.
Io, infatti, non penso che i cinesi abbiano alcun interesse a fare gli sceicchi; i cinesi hanno in mente di promuovere il loro calcio tramite l'acquisizione dei club europei e credo che una gestione societaria _à la_ Atletico Madrid/Borussia/Arsenal/Tottenham sia il loro ideale.
Con questo non sto dicendo che non torneremo mai sul tetto d'Europa, ma credo che sarà più un eccezione che una regola; poi felice di essere smentito, ma mi sto convincendo sempre di più di questa prospettiva.


----------



## ralf (9 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Continuerà col 4-3-3 di adesso, solo che Sanchez si andrà ad alternare con Sané e Sterling.



Cmq non lo avevo notato, ma già contro il Chelsea, per counterare il 5-3-2 di Conte, ha utilizzato il 3-2-4-1 in fase di costruzione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Cmq non lo avevo notato, ma già contro il Chelsea, per counterare il 5-3-2 di Conte, ha utilizzato il 3-2-4-1 in fase di costruzione.


Sì, o così, oppure viene in mezzo anche Walker (come Delph) e fa il 2-3; per il resto, la fase offensiva è demandata ai cinque davanti.


----------



## ralf (9 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, o così, oppure viene in mezzo anche Walker (come Delph) e fa il 2-3; per il resto, la fase offensiva è demandata ai cinque davanti.



In fase offensiva le rotazioni e la qualità dei movimenti che fanno senza palla sono assurdi .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Gennaio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> In fase offensiva le rotazioni e la qualità dei movimenti che fanno senza palla sono assurdi .


Simultanea occupazione dei cinque corridoi del campo (esterni, mezzi spazi e fascia centrale), nonostante la totale libertà dei cinque giocatori offensivi nello scambiarsi le posizioni: De Bruyne occupa il mezzo spazio e Sterling l'esterno, ma se vogliono possono scambiarsi i compiti; idem Aguero, che può finire nel mezzo spazio, con Silva nella fascia centrale.


----------



## ralf (9 Gennaio 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Simultanea occupazione dei cinque corridoi del campo (esterni, mezzi spazi e fascia centrale), nonostante la totale libertà dei cinque giocatori offensivi nello scambiarsi le posizioni: De Bruyne occupa il mezzo spazio e Sterling l'esterno, ma se vogliono possono scambiarsi i compiti; idem Aguero, che può finire nel mezzo spazio, con Silva nella fascia centrale.



Difendere su questo tipo di situazioni è quasi impossibile. La chiave del gioco di Guardiola cmq è sempre quella, pressing alto asfissiante e recupero veloce del pallone. Tutto parte da li...


----------

